# What Is Best Stick-on Bubble Level?



## VideoRedBaron

Outback Newbie here. 
My 2006 21RS won't arrive until March, but I have been boning up on Outback knowledge from the site for about a year.

I have seen several posts about stick on bubble levels that stick to the outside of the camper to assist in leveling the unit. I used cheap bubble levels with the pop-ups I have had over the years.

I would like to find one that allows me to estimate the thickness in inches required to level side-to-side. I don't think I need an inch calibrated one for front to rear; I just crank until the bubble is centered front-to-back.

Question: What are your preferences for stick on bubble levels and why? 
I see many to choose from and would like the benefit of Oubacker experience.

Ron


----------



## Ghosty

You know what the difference is between a cheap 2.47 bubble level and a 9.10 bubble level??

$6.63

The point I am making is that this ain't rocket science -- your trailer can comfortably be several degrees plus or minus bow/aft, starboard/port and you can't really tell -- the refridgerator really likes being level -- but there is no need to purchase some sort of self adhesive side mounting laser level for 54.88 to get the level required by NASA....

Get the levels that are most appealing to you -- I personally got the 2.47 ones from WalMart and theydo fine....

and yes I have seen some folks with something that looks like something the USCG would use to measure list the size of my head.,.....

dude -- all you need is a bubble of air in a liquid -- anything more then that is just cosmetics ..


----------



## Fire44

I got one of the large (easy to read from a distance) levels and mounted it on the front of the TT so I would be able to level it side to side with out any help. It works great, I can back into a site, see which side is low, setup the blocks and back/pull it up till it is level. On the side (for front to back) I got the Walmart specials.

Gary


----------



## VideoRedBaron

Thanks so far.

I understand a level is a bubble of air in liquid.








Its to my advantage if it is one I can see from the driver's seat and estimates how many inches I need under which side.

I have seen a set of two at 'Wally World' that is calibrated in inches, but it is not very large.

I saw a larger one on a used Outback at the dealer last year, but I neglected to get any details.

Good feedback so far, keep them coming. 
Ron


----------



## Oregon_Camper

You're camping...so what if it takes you 1 min or 4 mins to get the trailer level? You could be back in the office with deadlines to meet and 1000 email messages to read.


----------



## huntr70

VideoRedBaron said:


> Thanks so far.
> 
> I understand a level is a bubble of air in liquid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its to my advantage if it is one I can see from the driver's seat and estimates how many inches I need under which side.
> 
> I have seen a set of two at 'Wally World' that is calibrated in inches, but it is not very large.
> 
> I saw a larger one on a used Outback at the dealer last year, but I neglected to get any details.
> 
> Good feedback so far, keep them coming.
> Ron
> [snapback]76180[/snapback]​


I use Wally world stick ons because I don't carry leveling blocks in my drivers seat anyway









You have to get out and see which side needs what blocking and then get the blocks out anyway....unless your DW is trained better than mine









Steve


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> VideoRedBaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so far.
> 
> I understand a level is a bubble of air in liquid.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> Its to my advantage if it is one I can see from the driver's seat and estimates how many inches I need under which side.
> 
> I have seen a set of two at 'Wally World' that is calibrated in inches, but it is not very large.
> 
> I saw a larger one on a used Outback at the dealer last year, but I neglected to get any details.
> 
> Good feedback so far, keep them coming.
> Ron
> [snapback]76180[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wally world stick ons because I don't carry leveling blocks in my drivers seat anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to get out and see which side needs what blocking and then get the blocks out anyway....unless your DW is trained better than mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]76206[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I also use the ones from Wally World
And getting level side to side is DW's job
And she does a great job doing it








Sure saves on time









Don


----------



## W4DRR

I have been using these:








They are available from Camping World for about $6. And they are even calibrated in inches....but I can't swear to the accuracy.


----------



## shake1969

I have the Hoppy. But I'd like a bigger one, easier to see.

I put one on the tongue up near the jack, sure makes it easier than cranking and looking, looking and cranking.


----------



## VideoRedBaron

Thanks to Fire44, W4DRR, and Shake1969 for useful information.
To the rest, I'm glad you had fun.









I will continue to see if any more serious feedback comes in and enjoy the jokers and jokettes, but it looks like I have found out that what I am looking for is available, and perhaps at a Wally world other than the one near me.

I really have received some good info from this site, today must be my day to be the butt of the joke.









Ron


----------



## Thor

W4DRR said:


> I have been using these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are available from Camping World for about $6. And they are even calibrated in inches....but I can't swear to the accuracy.
> [snapback]76214[/snapback]​


Ditto for me.

Levelling, who levels? Kevin cannot ... anymore... since he burned his levelling blocks at the last rally























Thor


----------



## VideoRedBaron

Thanks for the info.
Ron


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

The one's I have are similar to the Hoppy's pictured above. I will say this, regardless of how accurate they are, you just get used to how many blocks you will need for each tic mark.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> You're camping...so what if it takes you 1 min or 4 mins to get the trailer level? You could be back in the office with deadlines to meet and 1000 email messages to read.
> [snapback]76202[/snapback]​


Or sitting at home with 1,000 Outback posts to make!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Actually, I use two small stick-ons from Wally World.

The level for side-to-side is mounted front and center on the trailer.
The level for fore-aft is mounted to the side of my power tounge jack (right where it is needed).
I find one tick mark equal to about 2" of spacers side to side.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44

The only reason I use the big level is, I can level the camper side to side with out any help, from the drivers seat of the TV. There will be some weekends that my DW will not be able to attend.

Gary


----------



## Steelhead

Fire44 said:


> The only reason I use the big level is, I can level the camper side to side with out any help, from the drivers seat of the TV. There will be some weekends that my DW will not be able to attend.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]76292[/snapback]​


Well said. Ya'll be nice now. Ya hear?

sunny

Dallas


----------



## Ghosty

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]76202[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Or sitting at home with 1,000 Outback posts to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]76283[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No that would be Wolfwood


----------



## tdvffjohn

Back in site.....put 6 in level on bumper of TT......decide if I need 1,2 or 3 boards under tires.......Pull up...set boards in place.....back up.........recheck.....unhook.....lay level on floor of TT inside the door. ......Wife 
says when as I crank.....set stabilizers..............

John


----------



## huntr70

Fire44 said:


> The only reason I use the big level is, I can level the camper side to side with out any help, from the drivers seat of the TV. There will be some weekends that my DW will not be able to attend.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]76292[/snapback]​


Wow Gary...explain to me how that works....

Do you have hydraulic jacks that come out from under the trailer at the push of a button??







(Not that that wouldn't be awesome!!)

I guess I just don't see what difference size makes in the levels, when you have to get out to put blocks under the wheels anyway.
















Steve


----------



## nascarcamper

I've never had any luck with the adhesive on the stickons so I screwed mine to the rear bumper. Bet it won't move now.


----------



## 2500Ram

This is what I have on the front of the TT in easy view from the rear view mirror, it's about 12" long and the bubble is a Steele, no air in this one, each tick on the level is approximately 1" or one level pad, works great.

Why is it nice to be able to see if your level side to side in the truck, because if you are you don't have to get out and find the blocks, look at your little level at the back of the camper waste all that time, I know were camping, whats 2 minutes. You unhook and go and get the kids out of the truck that much sooner.

Bill.


----------



## mountainlady56

hatcityhosehauler said:


> The one's I have are similar to the Hoppy's pictured above. I will say this, regardless of how accurate they are, you just get used to how many blocks you will need for each tic mark.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]76276[/snapback]​


HI!
My 06 27RSDS came with pre-mounted ones on the front and back. I went to Wally World (Walmart) and found two more, that I plan to mount on my TT when I get it back out of the shop. 
The manual suggests using a carpenter's level on the inside of the camper, both sideways and front-to-back, to level accurately.....GEEZ..........that sounds like WORK!
Darlene action


----------



## HootBob

Not that much work Darlene
I waited till I went camping and leveled it with level then added the bubble levels
5 mins tops

Don


----------



## Highlander96

W4DRR said:


> I have been using these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are available from Camping World for about $6. And they are even calibrated in inches....but I can't swear to the accuracy.
> [snapback]76214[/snapback]​


I use these as well. I like the calibration and it takes some of the guess work out.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44

This is the one that I use:










I installed it on the front of the trailer with double sided tape. It is large enough that I can read it from the drivers seat of the Suburban. When I back in all I have to do is decide which side I need to raise, set the levelers and back up or pull up till it is level. No need to have somone else looking at the level telling me when to stop. Very easy and quick.

Gary


----------



## 7heaven

We used this fancy one.










I keep in in the kitchen drawer. I put it on the frame near the tongue jack and get it close, then have a kid put in on the kitchen counter and tell me if I'm close enough.

I used to be more compulsive about this kind of stuff and finally decided it wasn't worth the aggravation.


----------



## Pastor John

Well, first of all, you have to understand that I am from Alabama, _so please make allowances._ I bought a couple of the stick-on bubble levels, but then couldn't figure out how to get them EXACTLY parallel with the floor of the camper so that it would be truly level. After sticking them on, then pulling them off for readjustment, then sticking them on again, then pulling them off for another adjustment, then... well, I finally just threw my carpenter's level in the truck and I use it when I get to camp. For side-to-side, I lay it on the back bumper. For front-to-rear, I open up the bicycle door and lay it on the floor. Now this is assuming that the bumper is attached exactly parallel with the floor of the camper, and that the linoleum is precisely the same thickness so as to not throw off my measurements. Wow! _This is really too complicated._ It was easier when we were tent camping: head of the sleeping bags goes to the uphill side!


----------



## W4DRR

Pastor John said:


> Well, first of all, you have to understand that I am from Alabama, _so please make allowances._Â I bought a couple of the stick-on bubble levels, but then couldn't figure out how to get them EXACTLY parallel with the floor of the camper so that it would be truly level.Â After sticking them on, then pulling them off for readjustment, then sticking them on again, then pulling them off for another adjustment, then...Â well, I finally just threw my carpenter's level in the truck and I use it when I get to camp.Â For side-to-side, I lay it on the back bumper.Â For front-to-rear, I open up the bicycle door and lay it on the floor.Â Now this is assuming that the bumper is attached exactly parallel with the floor of the camper, and that the linoleum is precisely the same thickness so as to not throw off my measurements.Â Wow!Â _This is really too complicated._Â It was easier when we were tent camping:Â head of the sleeping bags goes to the uphill side!
> [snapback]81760[/snapback]​


You get the trailer as close to level as humanly possible with a carpenters level. I think the preferred place is in the middle of the floor over the axles. Then stick the levels on some convenient location with the bubble centered. But don't throw that carpenters level away. I still carry one just to occasionally spot check to make sure the sticky hasn't shifted on the levels. Also, they will eventually fall off....most likely while you are on the way to the campground.

Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn

All this talk about level and then we angle it high in the front for water run off on the slide







. Close is fine as long as I can sleep.


----------



## California Jim

I have yet to install them, but after my last trip will finally do it.

Alot of campsites have a "sweet spot", that being level or close to it side-to-side. It would be cool to be able to back in and just watch the level from the truck to see when you're as good as you can get. On my last trip it was the difference between two blocks or none. I had to get out and check the trailer 3 times before I finally hit it.

I'll install some fairly large level on the front drivers side of the camper. I'm already using the level on my Barker electric jack to level front-to-back


----------

